# Should I buy iPod Nano 6th Generation?



## ajayritik (Sep 16, 2011)

I was planning to buy a portable music player for sometime. I was considering iPod Nano.
Can someone please help me decide this.

Also one more feature I think which will be useful is pedometer. Is this feature available with the regular iPod Nano or do I have to invest more. The size etc look too small for me.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 16, 2011)

The best ipod is an ipod touch. It is entirely worth the premium it demands. The rest of the ipods although good are not exactly good value for money. If you cannot upgrade to the touch I suggest you look into the Cowon PMP offerings rather than the nano.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 17, 2011)

Sarath thanks for the advice but didn't have great experience with Cowon A3.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 17, 2011)

Hmm the apple comes with assured quality but there are similar offerings for a lower price without compromising on quality. 

I recommended the touch for the App store which blows anything away on a mobile device.


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Hmm the apple comes with assured quality but there are similar offerings for a lower price without compromising on quality.
> 
> I recommended the touch for the App store which blows anything away on a mobile device.



what are they please?


----------



## Sarath (Oct 4, 2011)

^I am aware but I don't know exact models or brands with similar offerings. 

BTW I would recommend, if you can spend anything in the ipod touch category, to stick with the ipod touch itself. Only a lower price justifies ditching it. 

BTW I got a touch solely for music but soon started using it for mail and then got hit by the "app" wave. Its the best gadget I have ever bought.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 4, 2011)

truly awesome device ipod touch. The applications set it apart from any other similar Pmp.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 4, 2011)

@o.p,if you are interested only in music,do not buy ipod touch or any ipod for that matter.Look into something from Cowon(A9 is great for a starter)or if you have budget constraints go for Sandisk Sansa Fuse Plus.
Spend the money you saved from Apple into some decent iem.
There are people who have spent 2-3k for the source,10-15k on the iem or headphones.
These guys are far more happy than those who have wasted 15-18k on ipod touch and 1-2k on the iem or on the stock iems.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 4, 2011)

Its better to make your way up the IEM ladder than to jump to something so high end all of a sudden. 

Also the ipod is a truly awsome device. Its an iphone without the phone feature. So you get to experience all the amazing things the app store has on offer at a marginal price.
As for the sound it has always been on par or better than other contenders. 

But having said that, OP should definitely look into the options you have put forward and decide for himself. 

Also @OP itunes is the only way to sync an ipod and is a pain in the beginning.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 4, 2011)

Bhai log gadde murdey kyun ukhad rahe ho 
I have already dropped the idea of buying any music device like ipod etc directly bought tablet.

Thanks anyways for your late suggestions!


----------



## Sarath (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh yeah the spice tablet. BTW congrats for that and close this thread.

Also if you can add feedback on online purchase hit the link below in siggy.


----------

